# Volunteer "butt" pics for Yvonne...



## Redfoot NERD (May 31, 2008)

First you get to see my cute face and 'rose' feet..












And I have to see what "Mom" is doing before I pose.. oops you already looked..






O.K. here goes..
















nerd


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2008)

A-w-ww-w!! What a cute little butt!!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2008)

What a cute little kitty butt 

Isa


----------



## Itort (May 31, 2008)

Definitely a bobtail. I can't wait but have to.


----------



## Laura (May 31, 2008)

I dont know what end is cuter!


----------



## Coldliz (Jun 1, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 2, 2008)

What a cute little butt and I love the big blue eyes!!!

________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

